
Welcome to Google TiSP - jacquesm
http://www.google.com/tisp/
======
hyyypr
<http://www.google.com/tisp/press.html>

Quote: "MOUNTAIN VIEW, Calif., April 1, 2007 - Google Inc. (NASDAQ: GOOG)
today announced the launch of Google TiSP (BETA)™,".

In case anyone was wondering.. :)

